# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  دیتابیس سایتی مثل استک اورفلو

## mojtaba.sln

سلام دوستان...یه چندتا سوال داشتم...
سایتی مثل استک اورفلو (یا دقیقا خود استک اورفلو) حجم دیتابیسش در حد چند بایت می تونه باشه؟؟چند گیگا یا حتی ترابایت؟؟
و با این اوصاف داده های این وب سایت بیگ دیتا محسوب می شه یا نه؟؟
اگه بیگ دیتا محسوب می شه چه پایگاه داده ای مناسبش هست؟؟؟
اگه بیگ دیتا محسوب نمی شه چه پایگاه داده ای ؟؟؟

به نظر شما برای راه اندازی یه سایت مثل استک اورفلو (مثلا فقط توی ایران) بهترین دیتابیس چه دیتابیسی می تونه باشه؟؟

ممنون بابت پاسخ ها :قلب:

----------


## phoenix87

این سایت در ماه 95 میلیون بازدید کننده داره اما حجم اطلاعات مشخص نیست.
خیر این تصور غلط که هرجا داده ها زیاد بود بگیم بیگ دیتا.بیگ دیتا یعنی پردازش داده هایی که در حالت معمولی امکان پذیر نیست جز distributed computing .به زبان ساده بیگ دیتا یعنی تبدیل Data  به information 
معماری این سایت کلا دات نت هست و فقط برای cache  از redis استفاده می شه.
سایت جواب یاب در ایران مشابه همین سایت هست می تونید از مدیر سایت بپرسید.

----------


## lz20cracker

سایت دیتابیسی با حجم حدود 320 GB داره (البته تا 2014) و دیتابیس SQL Server 2014 SP1 هست
تعداد سرور های دیتابیس تا اوسط سال جاری همین یکی دو ماه پیش که آخرین بار بلاگ طراحشون رو خوندم  دو تا سرور داره که یکی از اونها رزوز هست
حدود 210 میلیون درخواست روزانه به سرورهای سایت میاد و حدود 66 میلیون مجمو عا بازدید دارن استک اور فلو و سایت های مربوطه

مشخصات سرور دیتابیس برای سایت های مختلف که سرور اول مال  Stack over flow هست که تا اواسط زمستان 94 کل سایت های قبلی هم روی این سرور بودند اما حالا سرور جدید برای سایر بخش ها جدا می باشد
و تعداد درخواست های SQL در سال 2013 مقدار 560 میلیون بوده که حالا حدود 608 میلیون در روز می باشد
*SQL Servers (Stack Overflow Cluster)*2 Dell R720xd Servers, each with:Dual E5-2697v2 Processors (12 cores @2.7–3.5GHz each)384 GB of RAM (24x 16 GB DIMMs)1x Intel P3608 4 TB NVMe PCIe SSD (RAID 0, 2 controllers per card)24x Intel 710 200 GB SATA SSDs (RAID 10)Dual 10 Gbps network (Intel X540/I350 NDC)
*SQL Servers (Stack Exchange “…and everything else” Cluster)*2 Dell R730xd Servers, each with:Dual E5-2667v3 Processors (8 cores @3.2–3.6GHz each)768 GB of RAM (24x 32 GB DIMMs)3x Intel P3700 2 TB NVMe PCIe SSD (RAID 0)24x 10K Spinny 1.2 TB SATA HDDs (RAID 10)Dual 10 Gbps network (Intel X540/I350 NDC)

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

آپدیت 2015 حدود 26 گیگ حجم داره و نوعش Sql Server هستش میتونید دانلود کنید
http://git.ir/21579/

----------

